# [Wet Thumb Forum]-3 discus



## classalpha (May 5, 2003)

THis is my discus tank .........
is over cowerded








Will be getting a 70gallon tank soon.
Do you guys think is a good idea to go for Dutch style planted tank? As i am going to move those discus over.
discus pic


----------



## classalpha (May 5, 2003)

THis is my discus tank .........
is over cowerded








Will be getting a 70gallon tank soon.
Do you guys think is a good idea to go for Dutch style planted tank? As i am going to move those discus over.
discus pic


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

You may have a hard time finding enough different species of plants to do a nice dutch style tank due to the higher temps that discus prefer! Also the discus probably wouldn't have much room to swim in a 70 gallon dutch style tank!

Others seem to have pulled this off though... maybe the fish were just put in for the photos!!

Good luck and keep us updated on how it goes.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Ekim knows his stuff, I'd listen to him.









I would suggest though that you keep an eye on your fish. They look to have large eyes for their size and fairly poor shape. They're very oblong, rather than circular, in shape. If they're young you may have a chance of fixing that with a healthy diet and keeping them fed well.

If you can't fix it you'll have some healthy, happy, and well colored pet quality fish, but none of show quality. I hope you didn't pay a lot of money for them.


----------



## classalpha (May 5, 2003)

Thank you guys.
Up till now nobody told me my fish wasn't normal







I'll keep an eye on them.
Well they cost about US$8 per fish.
I really want to keep discus and 70 gallon is the max I could go for (my place is small).
So what type of planted tank do you suggest?

Thanks for all your advices.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Phil posted a recent photo of a discus tank that he has just started. That would be a style I would love to have!

Yes, your little guys look a little stunted, the body should look almost perfectly round.
It is very hard to raise young discus in a planted tank, they need so much food!
I have tried this way but never seceded in getting the nice discus shape .








Do you know the age of your fish?


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Here is a picture of one of my discus that I raised in a bare bottom tank.
In the photo he was about 9-10 months old @ 5"
He could still be a little more "round" IMO!


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

discus are better kept at 27ºc!
If they have some intestinal parasites, then 27ºc might be bad for them, otherwise 27ºc is a good temperature.

I raised 2 discus from coin size to 13 cms (1,5 years old), allways in a 27ºc temperature.

there are many MANY plants that can handle 27ºc, even glossostigma...









if you think that it's no possible look at this pearling
divx is required
divx codec

small aquarium movie
this is not a recent video, my aquascape is now a lot different from that...

I have 3 discus on my tank, I don't try to follow any standards, don't know if it's a dutch type or not, I don't care about that...

Regards!
António Vitor


----------

